# Word of the Day: Dewlap



## debodun (Nov 18, 2020)

Dewlap (noun) - A fold of loose skin hanging from the neck or throat of an animal.

Basset hounds are notable for their prominent dewlaps.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2020)

Welap:  A fold of loose skin hanging from the neck or throat of a person on a senior forum.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

Since I know I am first most an animal I definitely know I have a big dewlap!   I guess age and losing and gaining weight have made it that way.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 18, 2020)

Dewlap's first cousin is dunlop.... as in 'your belly dun lopped over your belt"


----------



## RubyK (Nov 18, 2020)

My mother had a dewlap as she aged and told me, "I have a turkey neck!"  Sadly, the same thing happened to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

RubyK said:


> My mother had a dewlap as she aged and told me, "I have a turkey neck!"  Sadly, the same thing happened to me.


Me, too, bigtime!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

I had a great aunt who had a huge dewlap.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 19, 2020)

*Our boxer  grabbed the cow's dewlap,, she dragged him to the barn.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> *Our boxer  grabbed the cow's dewlap,, she dragged him to the barn.*


I can't believe the cow didn't wal-lap the boxer.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 20, 2020)

@ Aunt Marg,,  he was between her  front legs ,, did get stepped on .

Much later  we realized he had gotten a lose tooth from that episode.
Had to pull the tooth ourselves.


----------

